# Adding Fans & GPU



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everybody :

I will be adding 2 Case Fans and a Video Card to my mid-tower. Is it okay to add both the Fans AND the Video Card in one session ? Or should each one be added separately. By separately I mean....add the Case Fans, let the System recognize it then shut down. Reboot....install the Video Card, let the System recognize it, install drivers, then shut down ?

 garystan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Add*

You can install both at the same time. Fans aren't really anything big in terms of hardware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is your Mid-Tower an OEM or retail case?
If your careful working inside the case and pay attention to the connections, there should be no problem installing at once. But, do you really need two more case fans?


----------



## TankCommander (Aug 30, 2013)

You can install them at the same time, no problem in that, but why add two additional fans? what GPU are you going to install? fans are intake? exhaust?


----------

